# 1 Thanksgiving pie done



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That's smart, to do a little each day!
We each had our tasks growing up, usually, according to preference. Gravy, dressing. oyster casserole, etc. It makes for quick preparation on the holiday & kids that can cook.😊


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We are having turkey, stuffing, potatoes, fruit salad, corn, gluten free popovers, cranberries, and gluten free raspberry pie. The stuffing will be cooked in the crock pot. My wife can’t have gluten, so it can’t contaminate the turkey.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Is that a pumpkin pie or a sweet potato pie?
Today I am making making the turkey stock. I have the turkey wings and a turkey back and root vegetables roasting in the oven. Once done, I will use all for a very rich stock.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> Is that a pumpkin pie or a sweet potato pie?
> Today I am making making the turkey stock. I have the turkey wings and a turkey back and root vegetables roasting in the oven. Once done, I will use all for a very rich stock.


Sounds good!

Pumpkin. Puffy Right out of the oven but then flatten down to look more like Pumpkin pie. You’re like me doing as much as you can ahead of time.

Here’s a hint an elderly aunt told me her mother told her. If you freeze leftover turkey freeze it in broth it taste fresher that way. I’ve done that before and it works.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Our son and his family were available yesterday (Sunday before Thanksgiving) so we had our dinner. It was great and today I get the much coveted leftovers.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> Our son and his family were available yesterday (Sunday before Thanksgiving) so we had our dinner. It was great and today I get the much coveted leftovers.


Isn’t it great how everyone enjoys Thanksgiving so much. It’s such a good time of year. Back when there were 18 of us we always talked about what we wanted for xmas, at Thanksgiving. I got a 5 lb Turkey breast for 2 of us. Tettrizini is first thing I make with leftover turkey.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Here’s a hint an elderly aunt told me her mother told her. If you freeze leftover turkey freeze it in broth it taste fresher that way. I’ve done that before and it works.


I need to try that. But in most cases the turkey is all gone by Saturday after Thanksgiving.

I have a problem I think. I assumed I had sage and poultry seasoning in the fridge (yes all dry spices go into the fridge).
When I made the stock yesterday I realized I did not have sage and the poultry seasoning may be so old its not going to taste right? I did not get any at the store when I was there. Pickings were slim enough that day and I am concerned there may be none available.



Startingover said:


> Isn’t it great how everyone enjoys Thanksgiving so much. It’s such a good time of year. Back when there were 18 of us we always talked about what we wanted for xmas, at Thanksgiving. I got a 5 lb Turkey breast for 2 of us. Tettrizini is first thing I make with leftover turkey.


I prefer Thanksgiving much more than the commercialized christmas. Thursday is all about family and food. Christmas is all about gifts. It is no doubt the most expensive time of the year. We do have family again come christmas and that part is cool. But the cost of christmas makes me nauseous.
My wife was raised JW and had no christmas growing up. She is making up for her childhood.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Back in the day the young ones sat at card tables in dining room. Not the BIG table.

What I can’t wait for is Thanksgiving eve to have eggnog and zucchini bread.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Yea, eggnog. I like the store bought stuff. I have been avoiding it because it is calorie laden, but this week I am going to get some. And the rolled cinnamon buns that get separated and baked. They are a holiday morning standard in our house.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> Yea, eggnog. I like the store bought stuff. I have been avoiding it because it is calorie laden, but this week I am going to get some. And the rolled cinnamon buns that get separated and baked. They are a holiday morning standard in our house.


Yum cinnamon buns. I get the ‘low fat’ eggnog and only find it at Publix.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Best laid plans……
Tree limb on daughters roof. We used 8’ ladder and my pole saw. Cut thru the limb partly and blade got pinched (stuck) in the cut. Its out but something happened to my back. I’ll be lucky to cook my portion of TG dinner. Glad I started early.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Thomas said:


> stuffing,


What gluten-free stuffing do you use?
Is Northerner 'stuffing' & Southerner 'dressing'? I read a piece on it last year but forgot.
I say both.

Popular word, though. . .
I use a dressing for a wound
I put dressing on a salad
I finish dressing before I go out, I hope
I make giblet dressing for a turkey..😄


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I just put our pumpkin pie in the oven. Standard pumpkin pie with Libby's canned pumpkin but I used a Pâte Brisée for the crust. First time I've made that so no idea how it will turn out. No pics. Think I might make another in a short while adding a couple Tablespoons of bourbon to the filling mix.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Pâte Brisée dough is 2 cups flour, 1/2 cup butter, 2 T lard and 1/2 t salt, 5T water. Mix with fingers and rest refrigerated 2 to 36 hours.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I just put our pumpkin pie in the oven. Standard pumpkin pie with Libby's canned pumpkin but I used a Pâte Brisée for the crust. First time I've made that so no idea how it will turn out. No pics. Think I might make another in a short while adding a couple Tablespoons of bourbon to the filling mix.


When I was 20 yo, grandma told me “use Libbys an never use anything else”


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Pâte Brisée dough is 2 cups flour, 1/2 cup butter, 2 T lard and 1/2 t salt, 5T water. Mix with fingers and rest refrigerated 2 to 36 hours.


I’ll try this but I don’t have lard. Last time I asked for it in store the girl said, “what’s that?”


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Substitute crisco for lard.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> I’ll try this but I don’t have lard. Last time I asked for it in store the girl said, “what’s that?”


In the store one brand I see all the time is Armour Manteca. However there are others. Its not cheap either. But since I don't use it for deep frying its on my list. If it was cheap I would not use anything else for frying and deep frying. I was sold one time years ago when I had french fries deep fried in lard.


Two Knots said:


> Substitute crisco for lard.


You can, but its not the same.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Substitute crisco for lard.


My crusts were outstanding back when I used all lard. Now people frown on lard, but it wasn’t like we ate pies all the time.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I use lard in most baking unless I want the flavor butter imparts.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We have regular gluten stuffing made in the crock pot so it doesn’t contaminate the turkey with gluten. We have made gluten free stuffing using gluten free bread but it never comes out very well, so we gave it up. I have stuffing, she does not.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> We have regular gluten stuffing made in the crock pot so it doesn’t contaminate the turkey with gluten. We have made gluten free stuffing using gluten free bread but it never comes out very well, so we gave it up. I have stuffing, she does not.


One dumb question. Why gluten free? I hear about and see all these gluten free products but have yet to see what advantage it has? Gluten is extremely important in bread making. Is it a medical reason?
I have purposely ignored all these healthy suggestions from doctors and food manufacturers. At one time gluten free was not even known and people did just fine. In fact it has not been on the market very long at all. I think its a relatively new fad.
Salt is another one that I ignore because its the MOST important ingredient in cooking. Without salt, food has little flavor and its very boring. Restaurants have known this for years and all great chefs use salt. Lots of salt.
Your favorite restaurant foods have salt in them. No one would go to restaurants if they did not know how to make food taste better than food cooked at home. This is one reason we rarely go out to eat. We most always say we could have done a much better job.
Lard is another one. There are experts in the medical field that say butter and shortening/margarine is worse for health than lard. I don't know the science, but I cook food that tastes and looks great.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> One dumb question. Why gluten free? I hear about and see all these gluten free products but have yet to see what advantage it has? Gluten is extremely important in bread making. Is it a medical reason?
> I have purposely ignored all these healthy suggestions from doctors and food manufacturers. At one time gluten free was not even known and people did just fine. In fact it has not been on the market very long at all. I think its a relatively new fad.
> Salt is another one that I ignore because its the MOST important ingredient in cooking. Without salt, food has little flavor and its very boring. Restaurants have known this for years and all great chefs use salt. Lots of salt.
> Your favorite restaurant foods have salt in them. No one would go to restaurants if they did not know how to make food taste better than food cooked at home. This is one reason we rarely go out to eat. We most always say we could have done a much better job.
> Lard is another one. There are experts in the medical field that say butter and shortening/margarine is worse for health than lard. I don't know the science, but I cook food that tastes and looks great.


I knew a girl with Celiac disease. She had to eat gluten free.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> I knew a girl with Celiac disease. She had to eat gluten free.


I wonder what she would have done 20-30 years ago? There were no gluten free products.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I wonder what she would have done 20-30 years ago? There were no gluten free products.


Not to digress but me and half the people I know have AFib. I never heard that word years ago. Maybe current ailments went by a different name years ago??


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Not to digress but me and half the people I know have AFib. I never heard that word years ago. Maybe current ailments went by a different name years ago??


No. 😊 Maybe they just diagnose it more often.

50% is kind of a high estimate. Maybe I need to have insomnia more often to check up on you guys!

"That's about *0.5 percent of the world's population*. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) , approximately 2 percent of people younger than 65 years old have AFib, while about 9 percent of people ages 65 and older have it."
*Facts and Statistics About Atrial Fibrillation - Healthline*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> I wonder what she would have done 20-30 years ago? There were no gluten free products.


What?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> One dumb question. Why gluten free?


It's a rare disease, but, there is a fad, also.









Celiac disease - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org













Gluten foods list: What to avoid


While most breads, pastas, breakfast cereals, and meat substitutes contain gluten, many alternatives are available. Learn more about the range of options here.




www.medicalnewstoday.com





About salt -
I'm sure you know some of the effects of high blood pressure, like stroke, heart disease, ruined kidneys & impotence.. Too much salt can do that. It depends on the person & their stage in life.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I developed Celiac disease in my mid 70s. My gastro doctor believes it has become more common in the last 20 years due to generically modified wheat GMO.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@rjniles - You've probably read a lot about this. This is interesting about the controversy.








Do GMO foods or glyphosate cause gluten allergies?


Anti-GMO campaigners continue to link GMOs and the herbicide glyphosate to gluten allergies--even though there is no commercialized genetically engineered wheat. Ironically, a time may soon come when scientists are asked to engineer a new wheat variety that could help prevent gluten allergies.




geneticliteracyproject.org


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> It's a rare disease, but, there is a fad, also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True about salt. But When my BP drops too low my Mayo Dr said eat 1/4 tea. Salt. Yuck. I love olives so eat a few.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

rjniles said:


> I developed Celiac disease in my mid 70s. My gastro doctor believes it has become more common in the last 20 years due to generically modified wheat GMO.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


Interesting! I buy non-GMO when theres a choice.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We Couldn’t tell the difference in my pumpkin pie being frozen, maybe cause it smothered underneath a mountain of whip cream.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Our pie was OK but the crust seems unusually tough to cut with a fork or even a table knife to make wedges. It browned nicely though.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Our pie was OK but the crust seems unusually tough to cut with a fork or even a table knife to make wedges. It browned nicely though.


You sound like me, I critique my own cooking.
My crust recipe was for a 9”pie which was what I was making but it seemed a little skimpy. We like crust so wish I had more crust to flute the edge.


----------

